# Aftwer colonoscopy questions



## tanawana (May 31, 2007)

I "finally", on suggestion of my family doctor, had my colonoscopy yesterday. I was still sleeping when the doctor told my wife, " . . . everything is good, no polyps, bit of a factous(sp??) colon but everything looks just fine. He is good to go."So now I am wondering and thought I would ask here:1. What does a colonoscopy actually rule out then?? What is safe to say I don't have anotherwards.2. What is next to try test wise??3. Should I go to my family doctor or look for something like a GI specialist maybe?I can keep things relatively under some kind of control through my eating habits luckily, but would like to know what is wrong with me, because this still is and can be terrible







Thanks


----------

